# Harbor Freight 25% off one item coupon



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I know it says "original coupon must be presented", but I just put a copy on my phone and showed it to them, and they accepted it. I have used it twice at one of their stores. It can also be used for web or phone orders apparently.

Enjoy!


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, that would be a nice discount on the mini lathe or mini mill.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

And the you usually have coupons all the time for a free cheap flashlight or digital Volt/Ohm meter too.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I brought a trailer and a cobalt drill bit set with it. So far! Unfortunately compressors are excluded. Maybe a welder next.


----------



## cebuano (Jun 26, 2012)

A few days ago I received HF mail that had their smallest low torque wrench for $9.99. I'ts here somewhere, still looking.


----------

